# Sauvegarde Mail Entourage



## kameleons (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, je voudrais 1-savoir comment sauvegarder mes mails (je suis sous OS X.3 et X.4 avec Entourage) en les gravant sur cd (ce sont des mails de travail et il est important que je garde toute trace de correspondance professionnelle) 2-savoir comment les transférer d'un poste à l'autre (sans passer par le web).

Merci et bravo pour votre communauté !


----------



## nexow (2 Mars 2006)

tu met les mails à sauvegarder dans un dossier unique, ensuite tu selectionnes tous les mails, tu clic fichier, et enregistrer sous. en format texte, tu choisis un dossier de destination, et voilà.


----------



## kameleons (12 Août 2006)

nexow a dit:
			
		

> tu met les mails à sauvegarder dans un dossier unique, ensuite tu selectionnes tous les mails, tu clic fichier, et enregistrer sous. en format texte, tu choisis un dossier de destination, et voilà.


Bizarre, je suis tr&#232;s int&#233;ress&#233; par la sujet pour en avoir fait les frais, mais lorsque je s&#233;lectionne plus d'un mail, l'option "Enregistrer sous..." n'est plus dispo... QQn peut m'&#233;clairer, svp ?


----------

